# Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

Presse-Info


*8. Int. Tier- und Naturfilm-Festival Dortmund, Messe JAGD & HUND 2009: 
2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!  ​* 

Bei der 28. JAGD & HUND in Dortmund gingen im Rahmen des Filmwettbewerbs wieder zahlreiche Angel-, Jagd-, Tier- und Naturfilme aus verschiedenen Ländern an den Start. Bei der Preisverleihung am 05.02.09 kamen 37 Filme aus allen Kategorien in die Endauswahl. 

Dabei schafften es nur 2 Amateur-Angelfilme, die Kriterien zu erfüllen und wurden prämiert.  

Der 1. Angelfilm „GO LANGELAND“ von Christian Wiercimok (Boardie „Skateboardie“) erhielt den Sonderpreis „Angeln“.  

Der 2. Angelfilm „BERGFALL – FJORDANGELN IN MITTELNORWEGEN“, ebenfalls eine Laksos TV- Produktion, erhielt den „1. Preis der Amateure“ in der Gruppe Angelfilm. 

Kein einziger anderer Angelfilm wurde in 2009 ausgezeichnet. 

Besonders sollte zu erwähnen sein, dass Christian mit seinen 16 Jahren der bisher jüngste Filmpreisträger in der Geschichte des Filmfestivals in Dortmund ist. Nach seinem großen Erfolg hier auf der JAGD & HUND 2009, einem bereits absolvierten Praktikum bei der Fernsehproduktion des WDR und seinem späteren möglichen Berufsfeld Mediengestaltung können wir wohl noch einiges von unserem Boardie erwarten! 

Interessant war aber auch das übrige hochkarätige Teilnehmerfeld des Filmfestivals: 
Neben erfolgreichen Produktionen von z.B. Jürgen Eichinger mit „Der grosse Arber“, „Goldene Wachau“ und anderen gingen auch 5 Preise in andere Länder wie die Niederlande und die Schweiz. Schließlich erreichte unter den Jagdfilmproduktionen ein Film aus England über Tansania den 1. Preis. Aus diesem Grund waren auch die Tansanische Ministerin für Jagd und Tourismus sowie der Tansanische Botschafter anwesend. 


Herausragend war jedoch die Auszeichnung mit dem Sonderpreis „Professionelle Produktion“ für den Tier- und Naturfilmer ANDREAS KIELING für seinen Film „ABENTEUER YUKON“, der damit auch auf dem Wildscreen Festival in Bristol den „PANDA AWARD“ gewann!


----------



## Michel81 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

herzlichen glückwunsch! #r

aber im deutschen gibt es kein* IN *2009.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Gratuliere! Das ist schön, wenn es diesem Bereich Gutes zu berichten gibt!


----------



## ollidi (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Deswegen ist Norbert nur noch am Feiern. :q

Dicke Gratulation dazu. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Von mir natürlich auch nen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Kölner!!


----------



## Bernd Demmert (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

glückwünsche auch von mir, macht weiter so


----------



## Laksos (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Glückwünsche, besonders auch im Namen von unser'm Chris! #6

Und wir freu'n uns immer noch riesig!#v#v:m


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen Ehrungen!

Peter


----------



## Tom78 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Von meiner seits auch herzlichen Glückwunsch#6!

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 
Unser Laksos bekommt bestimmt noch einen Oscar!


----------



## Platte (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Klasse Leistung Jungs. Bin Stolz auf Euch:m


----------



## Spinnfischer84 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Kann man sich die beiden Filme
„GO LANGELAND“  und „BERGFALL – FJORDANGELN IN MITTELNORWEGEN“
auch irgendwo ansehen (runterladen) ?

Grüße


----------



## Laksos (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2 Angelfilmauszeichnungen für AB-Mitglied!*

Hier nochmal die Trailer zu den Langeland- u. Bergfall-Filmen:

Langeland: http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/video/GoLangelandTrailerNEUPocketPC320_240.wmv

Bergfall: http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/Bergfall2008_Trailer.wmv  (Empfohlen zu öffnen mit Windows Media Player für beste Quali und richtige Seitendarstellung 16:9)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, gibt's den Bergfall-Film (nur für AB-Member) für 15,- incl. Versand. Daher bitte ggf. ausschliesslich per PM(!) anfragen nach Überweisungsdaten und mit eurer Anschrift.  
Der Langeland-Film kann bei Interesse für 'nen 10er (auch nur für AB-Boardies) beigelegt werden, also beide DVDs zusammen 25 (bei Soloversand der Langeland-DVD + 2€ Porto, also 12).

Hier bitte nicht weiter über Kauf posten, sollte reiner Infothread bleiben.


----------

